# Beaches vs Alexandra Starting to have 2ndthoughts about resort choice Turks & Caicos



## Weimaraner

We have a reservation for Beaches in Turks and Caicos for spring break for the two of us and  our 5 year old. I know some Tuggers have recommended Beaches and I wonder if you can steer me in right direction as whether it's worth it.

I'm starting to have some second thoughts about the resort as we get closer to the date we need to pre-pay and wonder if perhaps we should switch to the Alexandra and do a day pass to Beaches which seems to be walking distance according to the map. Why the Beaches cold feet?

Beaches is sold out. Not surprising but now I'm wondering if it will be hard to get beach chairs and dinner reservations.
It's also a little concerning that I've had no communication from Beaches. To be honest I don't even know for sure when final payment is due. I only know about activities from past guestsAlexandra is looking very enticing since we can get an oceanfront room for fraction of price(granted it's not AI) and they have some interesting travel packages that include a romantic dinner on the beach. Also added a new half day kids camp.Beaches looks appealing due to the Sesame Street characters and waterpark which our 5 year old would love but then again we cAn get a day pass and walk to. I'll stay with Beaches if it's worth the cost but just want to make sure it's worth the $$$. Thanks for any advice.

A

And finally, Alexandra is looking very enticing now that they've added a kids club and we can get an oceanFront room for a fraction of what we're paing at Beaches.


----------



## Weimaraner

Please ignore the last sentence above...having hard time editing on my ipad tonight. No liquor involved

Also we haven't been to Alexandra before but i also read they are having a sale on timeshares according to Tripadvisor. I know we don't advocate buying from developers on Tug but these prices look decent to me for an oceanfront unit at a hard to get resort. There is a mention of receivership so I guess it is proceed with caution.


----------



## DazedandConfused

Beaches in Turks is a great resort, but it is sorta like taking a cruise (all inclusive) vacation vs other options, but I am pretty sure they don't sell day passes as they include food for free. I also think they may have some minimal night stays and the Beaches is WAY more crowded than other resorts in Turks.

Grace Bay beach is one of the nicest in the world and I prefer the other resorts such as:
1. Regent Grand
2. Seven Stars
3. Villa Renaissance

The three above resorts are MUCH nicer in terms of quality of the property and you get to explore the island and other restaurants, but you may want a car for a few days where most people at Beaches simply stay on site.

Getting beach chairs at all resorts is pretty easy, but Beaches is significantly more crowded than anything else in the area.

http://www.tripadvisor.com/Hotels-g147399-Providenciales_Turks_and_Caicos-Hotels.html


----------



## Weimaraner

Thanks Dazed! I have been looking at some of the resorts but there seems to be so many top quality resorts to choose from. It's great to get feedback like yours.Would also appreciate any feedback on the Provo airport. We have a Sat flight. It sounds like their airport may not be as efficient as other Caribbean islands.


----------



## DazedandConfused

Weimaraner said:


> Thanks Dazed! I have been looking at some of the resorts but there seems to be so many top quality resorts to choose from. It's great to get feedback like yours.Would also appreciate any feedback on the Provo airport. We have a Sat flight. It sounds like their airport may not be as efficient as other Caribbean islands.



I have been to provo 4x and stayed at the nicer resorts I listed. All of them are extremely nice, so I would go for the least expensive 4-5 start resort and avoid the cheaper 2-3 star resorts. Make sure it is on Grace Bay beach.

Beaches is fine for an all inclusive resort, but I personally think you can build a better experience for the same or less money, but lots of people love that resort.

The airport is very small, walk out on tarmac, has limited or no a/c, and one small restaurant. The issue I have is the price of flights has increase 2-4x over the past 5 years and the service is very limited. There are 2-3 rental car agencies (small cars), a few taxis, but you get your bags very fast after landing. On departure, you MUST get there 1.5 hours early as they close the checkin about 45 mins before flights.

Also, most Caribbean airports are pretty basic (i.e. non luxury) but that has never been a deciding factor with our vacations.

Again, the beaches and water clarity are spectacular at Turks


----------



## Weimaraner

We've got our Delta tickets already and paid much more than we normally do for a Carib visit so I can understand what you are saying about the price. I did see there was a VIP lounge and express check in that is available for a fee of course. There's some talk online about being stuck in long lines or waiting out in blazing heat - others say they didn't have a problem - so I was wondering what to expect. St Martin and Nassau have some pretty impressive airports. Grand Cayman was way too small but at least when we were squeezed in like sardines, we were at least squeezed in with some celebrities (who I felt sorry for because they couldn't escape the attention).


----------



## DazedandConfused

Provo airport is similar in size, but not as nice as Cayman. I am not aware of a VIP lounge and the last time I was there, the a/c was off.

I think most complaints would be directed to departure as the arrival is easy, fast, and generally hassle free. The only issue will be getting a rental car as there are only 2-3 very small counters there once you exit baggage claim and I would consider sending one person on thru to get your car to avoid a potential wait. There are usually plenty of people offering help with baggage carts, but the walk from baggage conveyor belt to outside sidewalk transportation is only 100 feet or so, but you need to walk thru security exit so most visitors do not realize how close they are to taxi and rental cars.

The entire island of Caicos is like any Bahamas island and pretty bland except Grace Bay Beach. The water is so clear, blue, inviting, the sand is perfect white, clean, soft and there are zero waves. I think Grace Bay Beach is one of the most perfect beachs in the world.


----------



## DazedandConfused

I did not see a stoplight as the Turks & Caicos utilizes roundabouts for intersections and the greatest challenge was remembering to drive on the left side of the road.

Make sure to try Lunch at Da Conch Shack located on Blue Hills Beach


----------



## Weimaraner

Can't wait to see Grace Bay! Photos looking spectacular and I'm sure it's even more beautiful in person.


----------



## Sandy VDH

I have stayed at both the Alexandra and at the Beaches resort. 

Completely different experiences, so it depends on what you are looking for. 

Beaches has more included than the average all inclusive, as scuba & gear are included in the all inclusive.  Child care for infants is also included. Great if you dive, not relevant if you don't.  Great if you have smaller kids.  Beaches is the family branded resorts that are operated by the Sandals Resorts.  Waterpack are also included as well as kids and teens hangouts. 

Lot of organized events, lots of things to go, big spread out resort, never really felt it was crowded, even if it was packed.  The big pools are busy, but the smaller pools never seem to be.  Never had issues with getting chairs. 

Lots of good restaurant choices,  from buffet to sit down, sushi, italian, seafood.  Again all included.  

Alexandra is walking distance from Sandals.  There were empty lots when I was there last, but it could be all built up now for all I know. 

Alexandra is nice, but simple.  Nothing really fancy, just practical, it was nice but not over the top.  If you want a self serve type of vacation in order to save money, then Alexandra or other Grace Bay condo will fit the bill. 

Certainly Beaches is a great location if you want an all inclusive, but it is not cheap.  But unless you go to the spa or do an off resort tour, you should know exactly how much your vacation is going to cost.


----------



## TravelMamma

Just another thing to consider but when we were there (Alexandra) 2 months ago we walked down to beaches and their actually beach had washed away from hurricane Sandy.  They were trucking in sand and putting sand bags all along the beach.  The palapa huts that had tables you could no longer use as the tables would be 3 feet above your head if you were laying in a lounge chair.  I would be very disappointed if u stayed there for the beach as it was wasn't nice at all.   If that's not a big part of vacationing at beaches then I wouldn't worry about it, but if it is its something to consider.  We didn't have any problems at the airport or with renting a car (the cars are pretty junky though, this is normal apparently).  Also no problem getting around, small island and easy to navigate.  We went to Alexandra because we wanted to go to Turks really bad and all the other options were so much more expensive.  The Alexandra is nice and simple, one if the best beach areas on grace bay (we walked along to compare spots of other resorts).  We would go back again.


----------



## lobsterlover

*small world*

good timing for your question. I just got back from Turks Jan 9th, I have a 5 yr old and we split our time between Alexandra and Beaches!!
My Beaches review should be up on Trip Advisor soon under Lobsterlover and I'll put up an Alexandra one too..

We spent the first week in a one bedroom ocean front condo rented from an owner (I can give your his contact if you want). We didn't see a better located unit on the beach that would be comparable in price. The unit was as Sandy says simple and small but this was the first vacation we spent so much time out of the room. Usually at night we come back from dinner and thats it but here if you walk down the beach there was always music and bonfires somewhere. So the unit worked nicely. The restaurant was awesome and there were enough choices within walking distance.
I actually won the facebook contest to name the new kids club and will be returning to enjoy my complementary 3 night stay! Loved it!!

As for Beaches we would not return. Our Parrott Cay room needed to be gutted and redesigned. It was clean, decent furniture, but was not in line with the price. Restaurants were agonizingly slow and a 50% chance the food would be good. Drinks were so watered down and bad we wanted to go back to Mango Reef and pay the $10 a drink! My 14 yr old enjoyed it for the fact he could just eat and eat some more! My 5 yr old was not enjoying the camp and no one was trying to engage him. (of course I was spying!!). I really don't think my little guy could have cared less if he was at the Alex or Beaches. If you scuba dive I would go to Beaches but the value is just not there.

Arrival into the airport Dec. 29 Sat. was fine. There were no other flights in probably cause we were 2 hours delayed. While lying on the beach on Sat. I couldn't beleive the planes flying out one after the other. The airport must have be mad. We flew out on a Wed. There was 2 other flights going out around the same time and it was standing room only.
Beaches wanted us to get on a shuttle 3 hours before our flight left. Crazy. Maybe, if there were a ton of flights going out, but I checked and only saw the 3. We went for lunch and showed up at the front desk like we didn't know any better. They got us in a taxi no problem and we were still way too early. There was no line cause Beaches kicked everyone out an hour before us.

We rented a car for a few days. Got a company where they hold your name up outside arrivals. They picked the car up from the Alexandra. There is honestly NOTHING to see on the island. We wasted a half day driving around. There are a couple beaches but the roads are all land blocked from the ocean so you only get the odd glimpse of water. We would rent a car for the week when we go back just to get to some of the resorts and restaurants that are too far to walk.

Why not split your time between the 2 resorts. You may have the exact opposite opions of us. I don't think you'll have a terrible time at either but if a good view, decent room, good food and drink are important to you then go to the Alex.
Hope this helps
Renee


----------



## Sandy VDH

In all honesty the Parrot Key rooms are one of the oldest on the property and not one of my personal favorites. I don't care for the original manor portion of the resort either.

The new Italian village had nice newer units, and are closer to the water.  The French village is a bit of a hike to the ocean.  But you pay for this. 

If you don't want to pay for any upgrade than just go with the entry level rooms. You will be in original wings of the resort, these predate Beaches taking over the property. 

I would also say that major holidays when the resort is full is the worse time to be at Sandals/Beaches, as the guest count is at the maximum and the resort is always full. 

It really depends on what is important to you.


----------



## Weimaraner

Thanks for everyone's terrific input. It was also great to hear from someone who had just stayed at both! I haven't decided yet but am getting down to the wire. Whatever the decision I know we're going to check out all of the aforementioned hotels for future visits. There is quite an impressive bunch of resorts there. I've made terrific inroads with my DH who thinks there is nothing in Turks & Caicos since we made a stop on a cruise to Grand Turk years ago and there were wild horses running about. His first reaction when I said I wanted to T&C was "we've been there, done that." I don't think a cruise stop is quite the same. Looking forward to Grace Bay!


----------

